# Barksdale Global Power Museum in Louisiana



## PlanesOfThePast (Nov 28, 2013)

Recently I had the opportunity to tour the U.S. Air Force Global Power Museum at Barksdale AFB in Bossier City, Louisiana. It was formerly known as the 8th Air Force Museum. 

The museum features a series of indoor exhibits and displays, and an outdoor airpark of restored, historic aircraft and related equipment. The airpark also includes numerous sculptures and monuments to various individuals and groups of the Eighth Air Force.

Their collection includes a B-24 Liberator, B-17 Flying Fortress and a B-29 Superfortress, plus a number of Cold War and late 20th century aircraft.

I'm included some photo highlights. The rest of my photos of the museum are posted at ... Barksdale Global Power Museum at Barksdale AFB, Bossier City, Louisiana, aircraft, exhibits, photographs, map, and location

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2013)

Very cool, thanks for the heads up on this place.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2013)

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks great, thanks.

Jeff


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool photos. 


Wheels


----------

